

Abusing Open Records to Attack Academic Freedom - gregory80
http://scholarcitizen.williamcronon.net/2011/03/24/open-records-attack-on-academic-freedom/

======
gregory80
an impressive and lengthy response to the issues that arose around Prof.
Cronon's original piece of ALEC's role in Wisconsin politics (among other
things)

Original Piece <http://scholarcitizen.williamcronon.net/2011/03/15/alec/>

